# growroom question



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 9, 2007)

i am setting up a growroom and i need some advice...i have a closet that is 42 inches wide and 20 inches deep...about 8 ft tall...if i did my calculations right that means i have 7 square feet of grow space...and if i did them wrong i have 5.8 square feet...either way i need to know if this will be enough room for 6-7 plants...any help is much appreciated


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Jan 10, 2007)

you've got 5.8 sq ft. 
you could fit 6 plants in there, and theyll each get almost a square ft. but it might get a little cramped. 

what strain are you gonna grow? 

what kind of light?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 10, 2007)

im planning on growing white widow and sour diesel...i mean the closet would be easiest for stealth but im pretty adamant about 6-7 plants so i might need to build my own box...im gona use a 600 watt hps/mh light


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2007)

a 600 is sufficint lighting for _twice_ that space. And 6 or 7 plants won't be so cramped..


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

hick is right, a 600w would be enough actually for almost 3 rooms that size. 

a 600w puts out around 90,000 lumens, so for a 5.8 sq ft room that would be 15,517 lumens per sq ft, divided that by 3 rooms and you still have over 5000 lumens per sq ft, still enough to flower.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys...after thinking it through and burning some more brain cells i decided that i will build a closet...its going to be 3x3x7 so i will have 9 square feet and it wont be too bulky...that way i have enough room to start 10 plants..and hopefully flower at least 6


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 6, 2007)

what type of closet are you building?  any updates on this front?


----------

